# Banned from a forum



## keep_it_rl (May 4, 2007)

hey guys i got banned from a forum cos i abused the stupid mod.....
is there a way to login agin


----------



## Pathik (May 4, 2007)

Wait 4 ur ban term to get over.. Or create a new id,


----------



## Third Eye (May 4, 2007)

keep_it_rl said:
			
		

> hey guys i got banned from a forum cos i abused the stupid mod.....
> is there a way to login agin



Create a new id.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 4, 2007)

If you have been IP banned at if you have a static IP then you are screwed.If not then either try entering via a separate ID & end the feud with the MOD.Most of the times it would depend on how the moderator would choose to take action against you.If your behaviour still goes the same way then you'll face a permanent ban.


----------



## freebird (May 4, 2007)

ur last resort will be to use proxies(vtunnel.com) to hide ur droppings in internet and register a new id.
btw u can use the email of the mod u abused to say "SORRY" that will be the most positive way  to get even ur old ID back


----------



## mehulved (May 4, 2007)

I guess I can see why mods have problem with you.


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 4, 2007)

keep_it_rl said:
			
		

> ................... *stupid* mod.....
> is there a way to login agin



This kind of attitude may welcome another ban.


----------



## eagle_y2j (May 4, 2007)

keep_it_rl said:
			
		

> hey guys i got banned from a forum cos i abused the stupid mod.....
> is there a way to login agin




only possible way is person with admin/mod rights take you back


----------



## Desmond (May 4, 2007)

Better contact that Mod and ask for forgiveness. If he thinks you are real sorry for your actions, he may lift your ban. Till then you can try the above methods to log in.


----------



## keep_it_rl (May 8, 2007)

snip


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 8, 2007)

I hv 2 suggestions for u:

1. Pls remove the link from ur last post.
2. Pls don't use such words in forum.  As u said Digit forum is the best forum and the environment here is also the best.


----------



## Wannabe_a_techie (May 9, 2007)

Start your own forum!


----------



## PrefCus (May 9, 2007)

keep_it_rl said:
			
		

> snip


  

didn't your parents teach you not to talk behind someone's back 

btw. thank you for advertising snip for us. 

your ban will be over in 3 months, if you grow up a little bit then we may consider taking you back.

@thinkdigit, someone reported about this thread in our board, i had to check it out. 

this guy is a real sore loser, you better keep an eye on him. 

keep up the good work, bye


----------



## piyush gupta (May 9, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> I guess I can see why mods have problem with you.


 



True said by mod




buddy use suggestion of Mr. Vista


----------



## Gigacore (May 9, 2007)

ask the mod to apologize you


----------



## Bullaa (May 9, 2007)

keep_it_rl said:
			
		

> snip


change ur approach n all will b good for u *www.cheesebuerger.de/images/smilie/liebe/g018.gif


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 9, 2007)

^^ LOL No comments


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 9, 2007)

> *www.cheesebuerger.de/images/smilie/liebe/g018.gif



Nice smily


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 9, 2007)

And is his avatar OK?


----------



## 1211 (May 9, 2007)

Spammers


----------



## prasad_den (May 9, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> And is his avatar OK?


I too have this doubt...!! The av looks bad..!


----------



## Charley (May 9, 2007)

> thank you for advertising snip for us.



Mods why isnt this thread closed. Or do you think advertising p@rn is good here. There are many youngsters in this forum and I suggest it is really bad to run this thread.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 9, 2007)

^^ Indeed.


----------



## sivarap (May 9, 2007)

PrefCus said:
			
		

> didn't your parents teach you not to talk behind someone's back
> 
> btw. thank you for advertising snip for us.
> 
> ...


LOL someone actually went and complained about this post to Xboard? LOL...KIDS...


BTW when I tried to access the site our firewall blocked teh site saying "The webpage falls under the category sex".

Who would want to be a part of such a forum anyway.....


----------



## sivarap (May 9, 2007)

MODS....lock this thread.....


----------



## Anindya (May 9, 2007)

I feel that *someone* mustnt have complained. That was really bad and kiddish.


----------



## satyamy (May 9, 2007)

ok give us that forum ID
& that mods & ur user ID 
let us see if we can sort the Prob


----------



## kalpik (May 9, 2007)

^^ Umm.. and WHAT exactly will you do?


----------



## apoorv.sharma (May 9, 2007)

^^^^...u mumbains can be scary sometimes...


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 9, 2007)

Thread reported. I just don't understand how did moderators allow this thread to run and that too in "Q&A" section.


----------



## kalpik (May 9, 2007)

^^ Mehul is busy wid his exams  We all miss him already


----------



## satyamy (May 9, 2007)

kalpik said:
			
		

> ^^ Mehul is busy wid his exams  We all miss him already


who is mehul


----------



## Third Eye (May 9, 2007)

satyamy said:
			
		

> who is mehul


tech_your_future (now mehulved)


----------

